# Continued Difficulty LR Export to Photoshop



## canyonlight (Sep 27, 2016)

Is this the correct forum to post a continued difficulty with exporting images to Photoshop for PS edit after I finish LR adjustments?


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 27, 2016)

Sure. I wonder if it's the new bug which stops Lr opening PS normally. If so, open PS first, then send photos from Lr.


----------



## canyonlight (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks for the reply John. The difficulty is happening on both my MacBook Pro and my Mac Pro. All the images I import to LR from the memory card are raw format (Nikon nef).

I have backup external hard drives attached to both computers. When I click Photo>Edit In>Adobe Photoshop CC 2015 the process goes to the external hard drive and opens that version of Photoshop.

If I eject and disconnect the backup hard drives and then try Photo>Edit In>Adobe Photoshop CC 2015 I get the dialog that asks whether I want to edit a copy with LR adjustments, but when I click yes Photoshop won't open. But then a mysterious TIFF shows up in my LR library. 

If I try this by first opening Photoshop first and then Photo>Edit In>Adobe Photoshop CC 2015, the result is the same...nothing in Photoshop and the mysterious new image in the LR library.

The only way I seem to be able to get the image open in Photoshop is to drag the image thumbnail from the Library mode grid view to the Photoshop icon in the dock. Photoshop then opens and Adobe Camera Raw then opens the subject image. I then do my editing thing, click on the close X, and then click on save. I get a file browser window asking me where and in what format to save the image. PSD seems to be the default. I change it to TIFF and save the edited image file. It is NOT automatically imported back into LR. I have to click on Import, navigate to the new image file in the LR file browser, and then click Import again.

I'm running updated, current versions of OS X 10.11.6, Lightroom CC 2015, and Photoshop CC 2015.5.1.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 28, 2016)

Looks like Lightroom has connected itself to a (Time Machine?) backup of Photoshop. I would uninstall Photoshop and then reinstall it, while the backup disk is temporarily disconnected. Then, with that disk still disconnected, try sending an image from Lightroom to Photoshop. If that works, you should be able to connect the disk again.


----------



## canyonlight (Sep 28, 2016)

Thank you Johan. I'll give that a try and report back.


----------



## canyonlight (Sep 28, 2016)

Johan I followed your instructions, and that seems to have fixed the problem on my MacBook Pro. I am on the road right now, and I'll try it with my Mac Pro desktop when I return home.

Thanks very much for your assistance.

Stan


----------



## canyonlight (Oct 2, 2016)

May I please resurrect this problem? As soon as I told Johan that the problem was fixed it reappeared. I uninstalled and reinstalled Photoshop again. No help.

This is kind of a complicated issue because it seems that there are many possible outcomes depending on the order of tasks and backup drive configuration.

The fact is that I cannot accomplish a normal "Edit In" to get an image from Lightroom to Photoshop. Attempts to do this result in opening a version of Photoshop on a backup drive (if it's connected) or mysteriously failing to open the image file in Photoshop while creating (importing?) a new tiff in the Lightroom library of the image I was attempting to edit in Photoshop.

The only way I can get an image from Lightroom to Photoshop is to drag the image thumbnail from the Library Module Grid View to the Photoshop icon in the Dock. Photoshop will then open and the image file opens in Adobe Camera Raw. I then have to click on the "Open Image" button to open the image file in Photoshop.

Once I complete editing and saving the image in Photoshop I have to then manually re-import it to Lightroom.

This weird process is happening on both my MacBook Pro laptop and Mac Pro desktop. I'm still running El Capitan (OS X 10.11.6).

Is there a bug in Lightroom that Adobe is working on? Or am I stuck with this crazy process to complete the round trip from Lightroom to Photoshop and back?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 3, 2016)

If my instructions initially worked, you may consider doing it again and then excluding Photoshop from your Time Machine backup and remove all old copies from that backup. After all, you can always restore it through CC if needed.


----------



## canyonlight (Oct 4, 2016)

Johan, in addition to Time Machine I also do a daily SuperDuper backup to an external hard drive (on both computers). I think that is the version of Photoshop that is being opened based on the drive activity when I click on Photo>Edit In> Adobe Photoshop CC 2015.5.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 4, 2016)

canyonlight said:


> Johan, in addition to Time Machine I also do a daily SuperDuper backup to an external hard drive (on both computers). I think that is the version of Photoshop that is being opened based on the drive activity when I click on Photo>Edit In> Adobe Photoshop CC 2015.5.



Could well be! So do the same with SuperDuper: exclude Photoshop from the SD backup schedule, and remove any copies of Photoshop from the backup disk.


----------



## canyonlight (Oct 8, 2016)

In the FWIW column...

I have posted this same question in the Photoshop Family Community Forum. Simon Chen, one of the knowledgeable Adobe folks, has provided an override file that I have installed and that seems to be working fine to enable "normal" round trips from Lightroom to Photoshop and back while backup external drives are attached and mounted.

Here is a link to the thread where the discussion takes place: Lightroom 6.7: Opening photos in Photoshop from Lightroom using Edit In does not work correctly for some operations | Photoshop Family Customer Community

I believe that the override file is temporary and should be deleted after Adobe gets the issue resolved.


----------

